# SafeGuard wormer?



## eliya

I have some goats that I need to treat with a chemical wormer (we usually use herbal, but need something stronger for these particular cases [cocci]) Anyhow, I wasn't sure on the dose for the Safe-Guard for Goats wormer. I have used the Safe-Guard Horse paste before and for that we tripled the horse dose and gave it for 5 days. On the bottle of goat wormer it tells how much per 100 lbs but doesn't mention if I need to give it 5 days in a row or only once. Can you tell me? I am hoping I only need to do it once. Thanks!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

Safeguard is not for cocci. You will need Albon (from vet) or Sulmet or Corrid (don't recommend). Yes, it's for 5 days whichever one you use. Albon is the easiest, but you have to get it from a vet. We have a sticky on worming, should be in this forum.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

oops - it's in Goat Sense 101, look for the one that says coccidia.


----------



## eliya

O.k. Thanks. I have Di-Methox 12.5%. I know that is for cocci. I have a few goats that have more than just cocci though. We have had an absurdly wet fall and the worms have gone crazy. Do you know if Safe-Guard needs just one dose or multiple days?


----------



## BethW

Eliya, my goat vet suggests Safeguard at 4x their body weight (ex. a 50lb goat gets a 200lb dose) for two days in a row.

Safeguard has very limited effectiveness in most areas, though. I'm waiting on a fecal to see if it worked on one of my goats. If not, Dectomax is my next step.


----------



## eliya

Thanks Beth. Was that for the Goat version of the wormer? I know the horse paste needs to be stronger.

I know about the resistance to wormers. That is one of the reasons we usually use herbal wormers. I am hoping that since I have never used Safe-Guard in my herd (except on two goats) that the parisites we have will not be resistant to it. I will have to wait and see. I may need to use something else is we have any resistant worms from other farms.


----------



## alyssa_romine

i use moxidectin on my goats...it works but it is also a last resort wormer.


----------



## fcnubian

BethW said:


> Safeguard has very limited effectiveness in most areas, though.


agree 100% It doesn't work on my goats. Goodluck with it.


----------



## FarmGirl18

I dose the goat Safeguard at 1cc per 10 pounds just 1 time. Some do it for 5 days but I just do it once and it has worked fine for me. It is very limited in the types of worms it takes care of, I think it's just tapes.


----------



## StaceyRosado

yes tripple the goat wormer. Someone once told me that it even the goat wormer isn't strong enough at the usual dose and no one wants to put enough time and research into it to allow for a larger dosage to be put on the lable. 

Safeguard is such a safe wormer to use you can't OD on it. Best to give more then not enough


----------



## eliya

Thanks Stacey. Do you think I should triple it in one dose or do the recommended dose for three days?


----------



## StaceyRosado

tripple the dose for 3 days.


----------



## goathappy

triple dose for 3 days. I do this on does every spring and I never have a problem with it not working. I use a lot of the natural wormers too but when you have to use chemical wormers you have to use them.
Good luck


----------



## sweetgoats

I have NEVER heard of having to tipple the goat wormer. They made it for goats. At a clinic, they said no to just use it according to the directions. BUT if it is Cocci, like Julie said, Safeguard WILL NOT WORK. You need to get a fecal sample to a vet and let the mtell you what to treat for, unless you have the means to do a fecal yourself.


----------



## goathappy

No, you don't usually triple a goat dewormer, but Safeguard has been so overused at incorrect dosages that worms have been resistant to it so tripling the dose is necessary in order for it to work. Safeguard is a lot safer than other goat dewormers so it is hard to OD. I did all of my goats on triple safeguard for 3 days and I had really good results.


----------



## cjpup

I wont ever use safeguard again. I would recommend something else like Cydectin or Ivermetin if you need something to prevenet/treat/deal with cocci (tho I dont think just worming will help cocci). We had a buckling knock on deaths door because we used Safeguard and didn't get all the worms. No more safeguard for us, but thats just my experience. I know a lot of breeders who have done well on safeguard. I also know, worms get immune to safeguard really quickly.

CJ


----------



## BethW

The results of my experiment with Safeguard was mediocre. At the vet's suggestion, I used 4x the dose for two days. I got a fecal egg reduction of only 80%. I won't be using Safeguard again.


----------



## eliya

Hi everyone. I did get a fecal done and the vet said there were primarily hookworms. (there was only a tiny amount of cocci left after I used the Di-Methox). The vet recommended the SafeGuard. She said to do it now and then in 21 days. I think I may do it sooner than that as I have heard from others that you need to do it at 10 days to break the reproduction cycle of the worms?


----------



## sweetgoats

cjpup said:


> I wont ever use safeguard again. I would recommend something else like Cydectin or Ivermetin if you need something to prevenet/treat/deal with cocci (tho I dont think just worming will help cocci). We had a buckling knock on deaths door because we used Safeguard and didn't get all the worms. No more safeguard for us, but thats just my experience. I know a lot of breeders who have done well on safeguard. I also know, worms get immune to safeguard really quickly.
> 
> CJ


CJ,
Cydectin and Ivermectin treat for totally different worm problems then Safeguard. 
The reason most people have trouble with Safeguard is, they have not used it CORRECTLY. Either they OVER USE it or they do not use the correct dose, (under dose), or they do not follow it up 21 days later.
None of those will treat for Cocci. The reason that Elyia was able to get rid of the Cocci trouble was the Di-Methox that she used.
The only thing that will really treat for Hookworm is what her vet said, SAFEGUARD. Other white wormers will work but not as well as Safeguard.

Elyia, glad to hear that you were able to get the answers, by the way you will always see SOME cocci in the fecal float. Just like you will see some worms or the eggs in the floats, because they do eat of ground.


----------



## cjpup

Im glad you were able to get it all worked out and Im glad your vet was knowledgeable enough to tell you to treat hookworms with safeguard. My vet probably would have told me to just cull the goat (crazy people!!!) 

Thank you Lori for your informative post, we have definantly learned our lesson with under dosing SafeGuard (I think that was our problem),

CJ


----------



## all1965

we always say safeguard is safe for the animal and the worms 

but it is the only wormer we use during pregnancy. So far our wormed schedule seems to work for us.
I only double the goat wormer and use it for 1 day.


----------

